# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > طراحی وب (Web Design) > خبر: ارائه فونت نستعلیق یونیکد برای فتوشاپ (رایگان)

## Keramatifar

دانلود فونت نستعلیق یونیکد برای استفاده در نرم افزارهای طراحی مثل photoshop
http://keramatifar.ir/ShowTopic.php?id=%2031

----------


## eshpilen

عجيبه فتوشاپ من همينطوري فونت نستعليق داره. اونم CS3!

----------

